# CPT for Microsurgical Cord Denervation



## llee36@yahoo.com

does anyone know what CPT to use for this procedure for treatment of testicular pain?  i was considering 55530-22.


----------



## cgallimore

Hi,

There isn't a CPT code for this procedure. You would have to use 55899.  You can bill for the use of the microscope if used, 69990. This is information that I received from Dr. Feragamo.  He stated to price similarly to CPT 55520. 

Thanks,


----------



## ranjan

*Nerve denervation!*



cgallimore said:


> Hi,
> 
> There isn't a CPT code for this procedure. You would have to use 55899.  You can bill for the use of the microscope if used, 69990. This is information that I received from Dr. Feragamo.  He stated to price similarly to CPT 55520.
> 
> Thanks,



Here i would suggest CPT 64910 since it was a nerve bridging for denervation!
 - Ranjan


----------



## gilbertd01

*Microsurgical Spermatic Cord Denervation RVU*



cgallimore said:


> Hi,
> 
> There isn't a CPT code for this procedure. You would have to use 55899.  You can bill for the use of the microscope if used, 69990. This is information that I received from Dr. Feragamo.  He stated to price similarly to CPT 55520.
> 
> Thanks,





I am a urologist that works on RVU production. If I use the 55899 and the 69990, how does that factor into the amount of work RVU's? Do you have advice on the best CPT code to use. In my assessment a microscopic subinguinal varicocelectomy would be closest in comparison to the appropriate amount of work RVU's? Thanks so much.


----------

